# My White Widow F2



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello everyoneFirst I want to start by letting everyone Know I am no breader..I do this for pure entertainment and for the love of growing. I get new clones every fall but enjoy growing from seed as well. I have made my own White Widow F2..I made these beans and am giving them a try..I came out with just over 200 good beans..I planted 15 beans and 14 have sprouted..I took a picture 4U everyday for the last 12 days Since they sprouted..will continue to take daily pics as best I can . Those that dont know my setup..its a shed out back..Veg area 3x6 w/1800MH and flower room 4x6 2000HPS I grow Organic Soil..using Fox farm nutes and home Teas..This is my first bean run..I have some  White Frosting thats white widow pollen on my frosting thats at 7 weeks now and will be ready for next falls Grow. .I also plan to have Purple Frosting thats purpleBud pollen over my frosting Did Not get a crystal male as of yet..but do plan to cross PurpleBud with Crystalwell if I forgot to mention anything please ask..and thanks for looking:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha ha, how AWESOME!  I'll definitely be watching.  Go SmokinMom Go!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 24, 2009)

Green mojo 4U


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

* 4u ill be :watchplant:  goodluck with the f2 s,:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay *friends*...sorry for the delay..had issues with uploading pics..I supose when you get *MVP  *you only get 60KB of space:rofl:  Just playing *MarrP  *I :heart: you Brother..they may not be in order but I will bring you all up to date by end Sunday..



Sorry 2 of the *Female Group* girls didnt make it..and the rest was looking crappy i think cuzz im cheap and want to use this bad soil up:doh: but once they hit the gallon for a week or so  they pull threw  ok...



lets see if this works:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*4U,,,i can not see me ,,,am i a dead one :rofl:*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 8, 2009)

Looking fantasic over there. It's awsome how you grew those beans yourself. Happy growing !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

No   *Ukgirl420*  you and a few others are looking much beter since they been transfered...I will post up some good shots this weekend..Have to move plants around :rofl:  welcome to my Jungle 




Sorry for the Ladies that didnt make it and just so you know there will be more ...*Mom *...if you dont start likeing my feeding schedual..your gone little Lady :giggle:



If you see your teg pulled..I am so sorry..maybe next time:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No *Ukgirl420* you and a few others are looking much beter since they been transfered...I will post up some good shots this weekend..Have to move plants around :rofl: welcome to my Jungle


 
:banana:  im not dead :rofl: ok 4U thanks ,,your jungle looks divine  


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looking fantasic over there. It's awsome how you grew those beans yourself. Happy growing !


 

:ciao:  Thanks for stopping in my shed..I love every part of the growing..wish me Luck on an *ALL* Female Group:rofl::lama:


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 8, 2009)

Hay well sorry about the sad ones but show some pics of the GOOD 1s!

Ill b dropping in to see how ur greenhouse goes... mind if i have a coffee wile i have a look


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

Dr Haze said:
			
		

> Hay well sorry about the sad ones but show some pics of the GOOD 1s!
> 
> Ill b dropping in to see how ur greenhouse goes... mind if i have a coffee wile i have a look


 

:ciao:  drop in anytime..just remember to bring something comfy to sit on..all I have is milk crates..But HOT coffee and fresh:bong1: while you :watchplant:..and hers the latest as you asked..sorrry have to look close to see Names..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 8, 2009)

Good Morning 4u2 

Are they all getting exactly the same of everything?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Good Morning 4u2
> 
> Are they all getting exactly the same of everything?
> 
> eace:


 

Hello  *hippy*..thanks for stopping in..yes they all get the same..I dont mess with half strengths or weak solutions this season..I give full strength of the label..could be the reason some kill off..lol..I know diffrent strains react diffrent..but  I have a hard time just keeping tract of what plant gets what each time..lol.  cause some do dry faster then others..so some do get over water/feed...My *ICE* in soil is the only one I have went half strenght with  and it Loved it..it is now in flower and doing well..  Any thing you would like to add I would greatly apprecialte it..Thanks again..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2009)

:bong::watchplant:


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 10, 2009)

I love the "Time Elapse" pictures, what a great Idea, Instead of Flooding a poo ton of pictures at once, a pic a day for 12 days, I like the Progression!   Looking great as usual!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks *Kcfan58*...when they are small its easy to take pics..lol..now they are bigger its more work..lol..they realy do look good and Im very Happy with them so far..Thanks for stopping in:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:ciao:  they are all looking good..they got past that crappy soil and are rooting in the good stuff..

*tcbud*..yours has exploaded in a growth spurt and is Now the fast grower

*UKgirl420*...yours is about to expload as well..sorry I double nuted it by misstake..she will pull threw

*SmokeMom*....yours has decided to join the contest now too..


*Thorn*...I all most pulled yours last week..glad I stayed with ya:giggle:


*GMCORP*..yours is truely shapeing up nice and firm..like your old Avatar:hubba: 

*ett*..Im still hopeing 4U:rofl:


and the rest are doing okay..sorry I dont know the rest of you that well..but thanks for letting me use your Name 

You *Ladies *Have a GREAT weekend:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: they are all looking good..they got past that crappy soil and are rooting in the good stuff..
> 
> *UKgirl420*...yours is about to expload as well..sorry I double nuted it by misstake..she will pull threw
> You *Ladies *Have a GREAT weekend:bolt::bong:


 

*no worries 4u UKladies like a bit extra sometimes ,:hubba:,we very resiliant ,:rofl:*


----------



## 420benny (Mar 14, 2009)

4u, if I change my name to Betty, can I play?:hubba: You are just trying to have all the wimmen here at your beck and call. I am on to you, bud.:giggle:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Lookin' Good 4u2..as always  ...i'd just saved up some of the coffee containers myself ,and finally have my 400w and grow tent and ready to go  ...got some WW myself and just can't wait...Awesome Grow tho mang ...Keep it UP and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

They look fairly uniform 4U. Now lets get on with the flowering.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a quik update..i got the exhaust worked ot..ill try and make a group shot..but they are still in there  and doing well enough to stick around..have a Great day


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 20, 2009)

I need a shed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks *Buddy*..I say go with a real Barn:rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks *Buddy*..I say go with a real Barn:rofl:


 
I plan on putting a building of some sort up. I need room for a garage to work on this car I have had forever. It has been sitting in a storage unit for like three years. For what I paid in fees I could have built one by now.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok:  will be watching till the completion of these ladies.:watchplant: :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

quik update b4 server busy:rofl: 


*BuddyLuv*..its allways that way..never relizes untill its to late..I was paying for a storage for a few years only to fall behind on rent  and lost all..so I learned..I have another storage shed here as well..lol...The Nodes have started alternateing so now we can put into flower..lets wait a few more days and see if any shw early:hubba:  I will post some pics this weekend..take care and be safe


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 20, 2009)

i cant beleive i didnt see this grow going down!
4u this will be on my number 1 thread to view list for a while prob.
looking GREAT
mind taking a picture of your lighting systems for me?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i cant beleive i didnt see this grow going down!
> 4u this will be on my number 1 thread to view list for a while prob.
> looking GREAT
> mind taking a picture of your lighting systems for me?


 


:ciao:  Thanks for stopping in..here hold this:bong1: while i try and explain...

I have a 435cfm exhaust and the same for intake but its located under all the plants:rofl:  you will need to check the Fall Grow start to see that right now. the round light is 1000MH  over a 4x3 area...then I have 2 @ 400MH covering 4x4  but i lower these right over my Mother plant..and I also use 4 foot flours..and cfl..I plan to add more along the underside of shelfs for more lighting..In my flwr room i have 2 @ 1000HPS  Bat wings  but cant take pic of those it dont come out to well..I know Ill go take one when lights are off..:giggle:  just kidding...also is my newly purchased 1000HPS cool tube..I will impliment this in the new remodeled flower room this summer:hubba: ..oh...and all cfl  lights in my Male Chamber..And I threw in a shot of the girls   Have agreat Day...Now give me my bong back


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 21, 2009)

uber green, so sexy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*do you need sunglasses to go in there *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *do you need sunglasses to go in there *


 


only in my morning:giggle:  when eyes are still wakeing..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone...Please look and see if im done posting I have all them here to do...thanks  and enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

:ciao:  okay thanks everyone...let me know what you all think...Some have started alternateing nodes  but no sure sign from what i can see..maybe next week..thanks for looking:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

*well they certainly growing fast ,,,looking great 4u :48:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 22, 2009)

How are they handling nutes 4U? My WW always burn, I bet they would burn on straight H2O.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2009)

They all look delectable :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2009)

Thankls *buddy*...i have noticed that in the other white widow
i have only given nutes 2 times so far..I give nutes  1 time a week  and the rest H2O *etteson *up there dont think she likes them at all:giggle: But think this is true to the white widow strain..useally i go full strength..but have learned to allow some light weights in the shed:lama:  i will continue to feed the way i am lets see how they do..thanks for checking in:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

placed this one in flower on friday to force flower


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

This is also in flower as of friday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

well between the server busy and internet not responding..I may not get some pics up..so what i get up is it..Im tired of spending all day uploading pics..Updates may come less often too..sorry..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

:d


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

I see you have all your girls towing the line for ya and staying nice and greeen


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

heres *SmokinMom*..I think she may b Female:rofl:  think i see a hair in there:giggle:  shes one in Flower as well now..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck. I would hate to see that the female's grower group is really consited of a bunch of dudes!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> heres *SmokinMom*..I think she may b Female:rofl:  think i see a hair in there:giggle:  shes one in Flower as well now..




:confused2::confused2::confused2://///:rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 29, 2009)

nice 4u!
you dont like uploading the pics or resizing them?
i use that picasa 3 program and can resize a bunch of pics really fast.
but if thats not your problem,

is your shed insulated and all that 4u?
i have a nice big shed out back. full of stuff of course but can be cleaned out.
was thinking of getting a bigger flowering room going out in the shed.
right as of now i can hardly flower 3 girls the way i want em...

:ciao:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 29, 2009)

The ladies are lookin' nice ... Finally showin' off the goods huh???  I'm keepin an eye out for sex right now, really kinda gettin' confused on determining hermies from males...i know there's a good link around here somehwere for sexing, haven't found it yet...I really feel like a true newb now ...lol If you got a few comparison pics let me know ...Keep those ladies happy 4u  ...Keep it Up and keep it GREEN ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> nice 4u!
> you dont like uploading the pics or resizing them?
> i use that picasa 3 program and can resize a bunch of pics really fast.
> but if thats not your problem,
> ...


 

I dont like that the server busy happens a lort here..and they say its cuzz its a popular site..I say Bull..but oh well..i try and work with it..but i know theres days i was going to post pics and or visit  but get server busy..its all good..Ill share when they allow..other wise i wont:rofl: Yes my shed is insolated.  if you choose to use shed..i wouldnt recommend useing in summer heat..I dont cuzz the heat in shed is way to hot to commbat..well  gotta grow now..thanks for stopping in..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> The ladies are lookin' nice ... Finally showin' off the goods huh???  I'm keepin an eye out for sex right now, really kinda gettin' confused on determining hermies from males...i know there's a good link around here somehwere for sexing, haven't found it yet...I really feel like a true newb now ...lol If you got a few comparison pics let me know ...Keep those ladies happy 4u  ...Keep it Up and keep it GREEN ...


 


:rofl:  I been keeping an eye out for sex for over 4 years now..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

:yay:  *Thorn*..*SmokeinMom*..*allmashedup*..*TheNewGirl *all show Female so moved to final containers:bong:  will keep ya posted as i can :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*:yay:  on the ladies ,,,,*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 1, 2009)

...shoosh, no balls yet , thank god.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 1, 2009)

I am lovin' your thread!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the ladies *4u2sm0ke*:yay: :banana: :dancing: :clap: :lama:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: I been keeping an eye out for sex for over 4 years now..:giggle:



:rofl: ain't it the truth ...That's a great last post, exactly what i was wonderin'...thanks ...Oh, and what's with the Green ribbon by the way ??? Do you have any females left in the Folger pots??? So how many ladies have ya got from these so far? But they're Lookin' Great Buddy ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN 4u...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2009)

*White WidowMake*r...Thanks for kind words..These have been fun to make and now see them produce is great..I think my friends i give these too will be pleased:aok:

*BuddyLuv*...I am affraid *tcbud *is showing Male parts but i have not seen many Males so I will give a few more days..maybe by Sunday

*Duck*..allways a pleasure to hear from you..Hope Life is good 4U

*tn_toker*..Yeah after that last PM from you i decided to throw up a way I do the coffee containers..it works for me..and so far I have yet to get a Male..:clap:  I have 2 for sure females in coffee containers in flower now..and the green ribbon is what i use to tie them to stakes for support..its a stretchable rubber tape  comes in a roll and purchased at HomeDe*POT*  in garden section

T*UKgirl420*...and allways nice to see you:heart: 


well thanks for checking out my first breeding try..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

sorry  but this girl has Balls  :giggle:  your out:cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

Dam..my Top 2 Ladies from the female group turned out they have grown a set of Balls  :rofl:  no  really..i think they both have had them for long time..(  I meen that in nice way  ok?)  lol...but  you out 2 girl :cry:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

:clap:  you are being grown out in the gallon container.  and looking very green i might add


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

:ciao:  will update again Sunday. enjoy your Saturday  I will :giggle:.*etteson*...you are looking good these days:lama:


and so far only 2 Males..and 6 Females..:clap:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 4, 2009)

*:cry::cry: ok tears are dried up  all is good and ,,,,
i must say the females you do have are looking mighty fine *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 6, 2009)

:bong: here ya go :bong1: 4u ...Man, i didn't know ya had some MILF weed in here  , SmokinMom is Lookin' Good :rofl: ...Seriously that's a great looking plant , so are ya plannin' to continue breeding these further down the line or anything 4u??? I'm still a little unsure myself about how it works, as to what a f2 actually is i guess compared to a f3, f4  and so on...And do you know exactly what IBL means, i see it a lot when talking about breeding/stabilizing ...and it seems like i've seen like s1,s2 or somethin before ... Can you educate me ???


----------



## painterdude (Apr 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dam..my Top 2 Ladies from the female group turned out they have grown a set of Balls  :rofl:  no  really..i think they both have had them for long time..(  I meen that in nice way  ok?)  lol...but  you out 2 girl :cry:



I was trying to think of something funny to say about 'balls' and the only thing I can come up with is that I once read a story about people who replace their dog's balls with silicone imitations after they have been castrated....they have to be idiot men who relate too much to their dog's nuts....

Anyways, sorry about your 'nuts'.....I assume you killed those mothers....will watch this grow because I am going to try some White Widow seeds from Nirvana and use 'thorn's' CFL lighting system on a trial basis.....am a learning person and really appreciate this site....


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :clap: you are being grown out in the gallon container. and looking very green i might add


 
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> :bong: here ya go :bong1: 4u ...Man, i didn't know ya had some MILF weed in here  , SmokinMom is Lookin' Good :rofl: ...Seriously that's a great looking plant , so are ya plannin' to continue breeding these further down the line or anything 4u??? I'm still a little unsure myself about how it works, as to what a f2 actually is i guess compared to a f3, f4 and so on...And do you know exactly what IBL means, i see it a lot when talking about breeding/stabilizing ...and it seems like i've seen like s1,s2 or somethin before ... Can you educate me ???


 

To be Honest my friend I am still learning as well..here are the books i have and am studying..

The breeders Bibble...by  Greg Green

"IBL..is abreviation for *I* n *B* red *L* ine and refers to a strain that is stable for vast majority of its traits.."

The s1 s2...IDK..someones labway of lable?  i know when breeding out  why use markers..like the purple bud  x  Frosting  Im looking to pull more purple into the frosting this is my first F1...next i will will grow some out  looking for the trsits i want....P..PURPLE in color. the book says CC  for big calex  and cc for small..I am finding we use alot of secret codes:rofl:  so maybe i aint supose to be shareing this :bolt 

I took the white widow beans I baught from seeds.nl  those was f1 hybrid..when i bred the male and female from F1  i made these F2..now i am not looking for any traits in this..just was experimental.  i have other breeding plants  but not in this GJ..please pick up Gregs book..and any other book you can get your hands on..I have crossed and created my first F1..but will take some time to stableize...:rofl:  sorry my friend  I  really think this book is call you:giggle:  take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I was trying to think of something funny to say about 'balls' and the only thing I can come up with is that I once read a story about people who replace their dog's balls with silicone imitations after they have been castrated....they have to be idiot men who relate too much to their dog's nuts....
> 
> Anyways, sorry about your 'nuts'.....I assume you killed those mothers....will watch this grow because I am going to try some White Widow seeds from Nirvana and use 'thorn's' CFL lighting system on a trial basis.....am a learning person and really appreciate this site....


 

:ciao:  *painterdude*...thanks for stopping in..yeah  those Balls got Grabbed hard and YANKED out  and folded   and stuch in garbage bag:rofl:  I have a great Male/Female ratio so far:clap:  and Grab ahold of *Thorns* coat sleave  and take good notes..and always go back and read  her stuff..she is a great help in the cfls and micro grows..and This is far by the greatest site. im glad you found it..I read your story  in posts..Good luck my friend...if we can go a few days without server busy:giggle:  Remember ...this is stollen from *slowmo77* signature...

"we are all here to learn...if we can help someone along the way..its a Bonus"  thanks *slow*..so true


okay gotta GROW now:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

:ciao:  I knew you was looking good:lama:  make this another female.:yay:


*tn_toker*...i will flower her in coffee container too


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the % you are getting with your F-2's:hubba: 

Congrats on *etteson*:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I like the % you are getting with your F-2's:hubba:
> 
> Congrats on *etteson*:yay:


 

I am likeing it 2 *duck*..we are at 5 Females ..2 Males pulled..and 3 more :watchplant:  will keep ya posted:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

All I can say is lets keep them ladies coming:hubba::hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2009)

I always knew I was a lady.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I always knew I was a lady.


 

and you are one Hairy  Ladie too 



:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> and you are one Hairy Ladie too
> 
> 
> 
> :bong:


 
:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Apr 8, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Good luck. I would hate to see that the female's grower group is really consited of a bunch of dudes!.........
> 
> buddy, am I the only dude in the group?  one dude is not a bunch.......sorry


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2009)

hey!!!!!  Im a DUDE!!!   wnna see:giggle:  ill show you:rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 9, 2009)

:cry: man 4u looking thru this thread is making me sick! i wanna grow so bad, can't wait till i can put seed to soil again

thanks for lettin us watch your grow 4u. it helps when you can't grow your own :cry:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey!!!!!  Im a DUDE!!!   wnna see:giggle:  ill show you:rofl:




I believe ya, no need to prove:rofl: too many :bong1: I think:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> :cry: man 4u looking thru this thread is making me sick! i wanna grow so bad, can't wait till i can put seed to soil again
> 
> thanks for lettin us watch your grow 4u. it helps when you can't grow your own :cry:


 


you hang in there my friend. it wont be long and you will be smokeing your own again..And im sure you have a good Stock to pull from...and even more i bet by the time you can grow..Thanks for stopping in..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I believe ya, no need to prove:rofl: too many :bong1: I think:bolt::bong2:


 


:lama::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> BuddyLuv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 9, 2009)

hey , more and more ladies by the day...what more can ya ask 4u ??? Some fine lookin' plants indeed... How many different variations are you seeing in the f2??? Do ya think u can give us some numbers on the male/female ratio ??? So far so good  ... So does the Folgers' of mine gotta name ...? If not how about tenny ??? seemed like a gender neutral name ( if it's even a real name) , as we don't wanna lady named Joe in there now ... Just a thought  :48: Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN... 4u


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 9, 2009)

oh, and sorry for clutterin' up the journal ...but about how much does a good grow guide/book cost ??? Where's the best place to find it , other than online ???  And what would ya say is the best MJ magazine , i've never owned a single high times or anything , but after seeing the price for a subscription it blew my mind  ...I wish there was a place around here that sold individual copies ... But, that's the sticks for ya ...


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't name my plants from seed, but my cloned (twin) girl of the Alpha-Female from seed I have named Misty because I am misting her each day and night, she is so clean from pests, and specs of dirt, so green, and really loves the CFL light that sits next to her in the grow room that also has MH light.  She takes on a special shape and position after misting as she reaches for the light.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 9, 2009)

hey 4u, man i met my new p.o. today and from the way he was acting today it might not be as long as i thought before im growing again. normally its 2 years before you can go to nonreport but based on what he said as soon as my fine is paid and community service is done, so am i. so im gonna bust my but to get it done quick.. and yes i have a few jars waiting for the day i can enjoy the contents..


----------



## painterdude (Apr 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> painterdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420benny (Apr 9, 2009)

pssst, painterdude! 4U isn't fooling me. He is just trying to round up all the females here for his own personal harem. I know his type. Trying to win them over by naming his girls after them. Beware, you could be next!!:ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> hey 4u, man i met my new p.o. today and from the way he was acting today it might not be as long as i thought before im growing again. normally its 2 years before you can go to nonreport but based on what he said as soon as my fine is paid and community service is done, so am i. so im gonna bust my but to get it done quick.. and yes i have a few jars waiting for the day i can enjoy the contents..


 

:yay:  Thats Awesome news my friend...just keep it clean..and you and a I ..and everyone posting  here..will get  :fly:  :bong:  againg..keep it up:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> oh, and sorry for clutterin' up the journal ...but about how much does a good grow guide/book cost ??? Where's the best place to find it , other than online ??? And what would ya say is the best MJ magazine , i've never owned a single high times or anything , but after seeing the price for a subscription it blew my mind ...I wish there was a place around here that sold individual copies ... But, that's the sticks for ya ...


 

You  are all ways welcome to clutter...it keeps me busy:giggle:  I go to Borders..its a book store..has a coffee shop in it too..they sell those magazines you say..i dont purchase mags..hard enough to hide what i do in shed from kkids..dont need that around as well...we all read  so a few good books on libary shell  no nevermind..look at used book stores..and believe it or not the Local Libary..good luck my friend..and keep the clutter comeing:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 10, 2009)

right on, *4u*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2009)

hmmm Frosting...brings back fond memories:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Larnek (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahh that picture fills me with such jealousy. Had to take apart grow room in order to show place to move. And that was right after my last 3 Citral seeds went male. So I've had no lady love in far too long. Add to the fact that buying around here is freaking horrible and it makes me a sad sad man.


----------



## painterdude (Apr 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> painterdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 12, 2009)

I think your green eyes, green eyebrows and green lips are a give away to your identity 4u 

eace:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 12, 2009)

> Hey 4u.....is this really you?.....are you from Texas?.....and what's with the Longhorn?....


  Havent you been payin' attention? he's all "horny" cause of the ladies in that shed! haa

havent visited the shed in awhile now, and when I come back I want a hit of that MILF weed plz 4U.. lookin good my friend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I think your green eyes, green eyebrows and green lips are a give away to your identity 4u
> 
> eace:


 


:rofl:  the GREEN Devil  :giggle:   soon to be pic on me drivers license..lol..have a good day *HIE  *:ciao:  thanks for stopping in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Havent you been payin' attention? he's all "horny" cause of the ladies in that shed! haa
> 
> havent visited the shed in awhile now, and when I come back I want a hit of that MILF weed plz 4U.. lookin good my friend.


 




:ciao:   you know it...IMO...MJ  is a stimulant..works 4me 

when you come back  i have some 4U:hubba: ..thats my next *priority*:aok:  post is comeing up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

wow..girl  you shot  up and became Ladie like Fast:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

just another pretty Ladie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

she is in veg  until 4/20   she is filling in nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

I still have 2..*GMCORP  *and  *jeniemarie*..i am placeing in 3 gallon containers..I have yet see anything..and am flowering evrything 4/20..wish them luck:ciao:  and season comeing to close..been  a great Ride:lama:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 13, 2009)

NewGirl looks big on top.

I think you may have your hands full with that plant.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

Male shown..:cry:


:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

yep  Male


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *friends*...okay   final  count  5  females  and 4 Males..males have been  binned  and all  will be in flower on 4/20...will post pics  as they develope..*SmokeinMom  *is filling out nice..and  *etteson *shot so fast she burnt herself with light..slowed her down a bit..but she is looking good..i   think  *Thorn  *is   the best looking  for structure..and think she will look the Best in the end..but  hey..these are Ladies..anything can happen  when you put them all in one room by them selfs,,,and turn the light out:rofl:  take care and be safe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *SmokeinMom *is filling out


 
Age causes that.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Thorn *is the best looking for structure


 
Thats because of youth.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> these are Ladies..anything can happen when you put them all in one room by them selfs,,,and turn the light out


 
Set up a night cam and post the pics :hubba: 

Great Journal 4u2 

Im really enjoying following it :aok:

eace:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 19, 2009)

The girls are lookin' better than ever  ...Can't wait till tomorry :bong: , it's gonna be a smoke-storm  :bongin: ...:bong1: 4u ya ready :bong2: Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN 4u...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2009)

Greay journal 4u apx how tall is your shead? Thoes ladies will reach for the skies.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

:ciao: *everyone*..heres 4/20..just atrted flower..but some have been in for a bit..not sure you will have to go back and see when i started flowering them..Last night i had 12 hrs to dismantle and creatle one room..heres to the last 8 weeks:bong:

*tn_toker*..how you doing my friend?  sure miss the clutter:giggle:  hope all is goo..as you will see The ladies in coffee cans are doing well..they do  suk up the juices..and place containers under them  and let the water run threw and sit there. I will come and see how your coffee cans are doing..

*ozzie*...The shed is a bit over 9 feet..but its a barn shape..Im about to update the fall grow..swing by  have a look see:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

Dam  if I woulda caught her b4 she burnt herself  :doh:  well  she has recovered well..just a bit  beaten up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

Just started flower on her..she is just at 3 feet :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

Hippy  I think your right..She looks like she is going to pack a cola:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello 4u2 

Which one do you think will feel your scissors first?

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*SM looks to be filling out fast ,,poor ette but she looks like shes battling threw it ok 
all looking good but i bet newgirl will need some support 
,:ciao: :bong:  :heart: *


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello 4u2
> 
> Which one do you think will feel your scissors first?
> 
> eace:


 


 .....Thanks *Hippy*...I think *Smokeinmom*..she and *allmashedup *started 12/12 same time..and I think have 2-3 weeks on *etteson*..and 3-4 weeks on the rest Thanks for stopping in:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *SM looks to be filling out fast ,,poor ette but she looks like shes battling threw it ok *
> *all looking good but i bet newgirl will need some support *
> *,:ciao: :bong:  :heart: *


 


Thanks for checking in my little *UKgirl*..I love the AVatar...sexy:hubba:   fits you GREAT :heart:


i do have my wire suppots  but they only go half way up..your right tho..i will add longer ones tonight..they will be FAT Ladies:rofl: 

your wwf2 outside are looking good:aok: ok gotta grow now 

Take care and be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2009)

Those Ladies will look fantastic in bondage:giggle: 

Great grow 4u. Green Mojois see them through their final glorious days.eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

Hello friends..sorry  with the server busy  when trying to load  i give up..and if this dont make it im ..i dont know..Here is Smokeinmom..I have been battkeing the Mites on her and they have been winning I think..I have kept her close to the door  for dayly inspections..she and allmashedup are 4 and a half weeks into flower..thanks for :watplant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

Great pics 4u 

Are the mites only on Sm?

eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2009)

Maybe after this grow you will be able to extradite those pesky mites.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

:ciao:  

*HIE*...she is the only one that was real bad..the others are doing good..I hope to have these ones under control for the next few weeks..

*duck*..Im affraid as long as I grow in a shed where I carry in little buggeres all the time..i will be battleing them..I just work hard to keep them at Bay..


Thanks for stopping by:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

Pics 4u


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

*looking real nice 4u  :bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 10, 2009)

*looks like u might have your handsfull with that one 4U   ,,*


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

looking good 4u!
how come you dont pull off those brown crispy leaves?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

thanks for stopping in swiftgt..i let them fall off by them selfs..i like them to use all the leafs resources..when they hit the soil  I take them out..just how i roll..Take care and be safe :bong:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 10, 2009)

comin' alonge 4U! I hate a stinkin' mite..  had them once...and that was one time too many!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)

Well  She was the first to get the chop..and she didnt finish Bad  but  turned to be the smallest..I think it has something to due  with  all the problems she had along the way..but  she sure smells good..and cant wait to try some of her..


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2009)

I cant wait to hear how she smokes.  

And how funny she was the only one with the bugs.    Hmmmmmm.


----------



## pcduck (May 18, 2009)

hey pretty darn good for all the problems you had, plus it was fun to watch

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)

okay  here are the eldest..I did harvest Smokemom..Allmashed..and etteson...Im letting allmashed up go another week  and etteson  a week after..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I cant wait to hear how she smokes.
> 
> And how funny she was the only one with the bugs.  Hmmmmmm.


 

No  they all had them  *Mom*..just  you  had them  Bad   may want to see doctor for those..:rofl:  just  playN  girl  we :heart: ya 


and we wont tell MP  you have bugs  okay..and that i gave them to you :spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> hey pretty darn good for all the problems you had, plus it was fun to watch
> 
> :bolt::bong2:


 


Thanks for flying in *duck*...and for watching..will be posting pics of the other Ladies later..smoke freely my friend


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No they all had them *Mom*..just you had them Bad may want to see doctor for those..:rofl: just playN girl we :heart: ya
> 
> 
> and we wont tell MP you have bugs okay..and that i gave them to you :spit:


 
:giggle:   Thanks 4 you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)




----------



## UKgirl420 (May 18, 2009)

*4u are u a pimp :confused2: 
you abuse them all in  some way ,and they still put out 4u ,,:rofl:
ette is looking very top heavy ,, great job :48:*


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks for stopping in swiftgt..i let them fall off by them selfs..i like them to use all the leafs resources..when they hit the soil I take them out..just how i roll..Take care and be safe :bong:


 
I've found the fan leaves smoke much better if you let them age on their own, and being bat-s**t crazy doesn't hurt either.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2009)

:ciao:  a little over 4 weeks in 12/12


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I've found the fan leaves smoke much better if you let them age on their own, and being bat-s**t crazy doesn't hurt either.


 


i dont smoke fan leafs


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2009)

okay..*Thorn *and *NewGirl  *allmost  twins..Both 33 inches from soil..and packing on the wieght now..


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 25, 2009)

*verynice :aok:   how long you going to let these two go for ?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *verynice :aok: how long you going to let these two go for ?*


 


If  these two Ladies can get along with each other  I am looking to start at week 8..as soon as trichs start to turn amber
i take the top Half..then another week  Half that...and so on...I have no help to harvest..so  doing it in sections works great for me..I get diffrent strength meds and makes Harvest a bit easier ..I realy wish I could have all you help..but  we have rules..and they are inforced...Right *Hick*..:lama::bong:..I think *allmashedup* is next for the chop..*Smokemom*  and *etteson*  in Jars..this is where i like to sample..after the Bag ..I am not to happy with the way smokemom tasted..but  the high was good..we will give another week..then Ill hit on smokemom again:hubba: ..maybe she taste better:rofl: thanks for stopping by *UKgirl*:heart: take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## kaotik (May 26, 2009)

ahh, lost this grow.. i remember where you were doing a bunch of plants after the female growers. but not seen them since they were tiny, just stumbled upon this again now.
 lookin' nice.. I'm going to have to go back and see the others now.


----------



## Vegs (May 26, 2009)

> i dont smoke fan leafs



Amen to that brother! I can remember back when I would kick someone in the arse for throwing away fan leaves or any smoke for that matter.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2009)

harvested her last night..I must say she is by far the heaviest  of the small container grows..*tn_toker*  this  is the coffee can one i did for you...how did yours do?  she is drying now...all thats left is *Newgirl*  and *Thorn  *okay  gotta grow now:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

another mighty fine looking girl 4u ,
,she does look rather fat and delicious


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2009)

She is looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*, congrats on the grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys/Gals...I have had fun..even with all the spider mites..lol..I have *Thorn *and *NewGirl *left  and they arte at 41 days today:clap:  Heat is becomeing a serious issue  as expected..the temps reach 100+ when lights first come on..at 7pm..i leave shed doors open  but that just invites bugs..i close just b4 dark..and with the temps in the upper 70 next week..heat stress is showing all ready..and have had a nanner pop on a plant..not sure if it is due to heat..only 1 plant..i will be watching close..just a few more weeks Now..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Hello 4u2 

Could you make something like this with simple netting?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

thanks *HIE*..i thaught f that  but my door opens out..I also thaught of just window screan..but would have to take on and off evertime i entered..I think in the summer when I remodel  i am going to add an AC unit for the end of season..do you think i can put a window AC unit  in there without cutting a hole for it?  Can I place the unit in the room?  will this work right?  Thanks for stopping in my friend..you allways have great ideas..:bong:




ps...is that you front door..its Beautiful..


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2009)

That is one pretty lady! Great job on her! Looks like some great sticky. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

I think i said that last update..lol..they are all 12/12  from 4/20 


the shed is hitting high temps..im battleing Mites and heat..may see some webs on my close ups..sure wish i could grow inside house...Man  could i control that enviorment.. ...but  I am happy  I have a place..and cant wait for summer remodel..enough of me  heres what yall came to see:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

if i didnt know better i would say that Thorn and NewGirl  was twins.. 



I like Twins:hubba: 



and these two are the Last of My Female group..maybe 3-4 more weeks..until then take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

okay  *smokemom*....after a week in Jar..you do taste better...and the HIGH is great...The taste isnt there we had with the F1..but  so far Im happy..lets see how the rest turn out shall we..*etteson *is in Brown bag  and due for jar next week..


I cant wait to start hiting on *Thorn *and *Newgirl*...sorry *Sirus*..just playing:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking real nice:aok:



> .do you think i can put a window AC unit in there without cutting a hole for it? Can I place the unit in the room? will this work right?




*4u2sm0ke* I do not think this will work, a window a/c gives off a lot of heat off of the backside of it.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2009)

well, i missed most of this thread.....what happened to tcbud? she die of mites or heat prostration?  I didnt read every word, but smokin'mom has bugs?
have a good one 4u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2009)

hello everyone....trichs cloudy  and a few amber..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> well, i missed most of this thread.....what happened to tcbud? she die of mites or heat prostration? I didnt read every word, but smokin'mom has bugs?
> have a good one 4u.


 


:ciao:  *tc*..glad you found the thread..Yes smokemom had bugs:giggle:

tcbud  ened up Male:rofl: and was binned ..you started out the best grower too ..thanks for stopping by..we have another week or two with *THENEWGIRL*..and *Thorn*  Have a great day friend


take care and be safe


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 7, 2009)

you truely have a green thumb smoke, a shame im only following now..
late MOJO buddy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice:aok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


your right.*Duck*.I tried and it did put out some heat..and no cool air..so yeah  they need to draw fresh air threw the system..maybe need to add one for future grows.My Ladies are feeling the heat..and showing it as well..anyway..this shed is allways a work in progress..maybe someday  ill have it  good enough to run  the whole season..take care and be safe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 7, 2009)

Im watching this with pleasure 4u 

I have 2 just broke surface.

3 PF too :holysheep: 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

hello friends..I am here to say  this grow is come to an end..I harvested *Thorn *and *TheNewgirl  *at 8 weeks..trich cloudy  with maybe 20% amber..the Mites  and the heat  really  caused me to shut down now..i just couldnt stand looking at them  browning up anymore..im sure thise withh do great for my friends that are running them..I realy wish I could grow in my house..well someday  i will..untill then  ill work on makeing my shed better..Thanks to everyone that fallowed along..look forward to next Falls Grow..lots on the menu..ill keep ya posted..untill then take care and be safe:ciao:




:bolt::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I realy wish I could grow in my house..well someday i will..untill then ill work on makeing my shed better..


 
I understand what your saying 4u2, I would like to have an indoor set up too but my home is simply too busy  

1 day the kids will be gone and I will have my home back again  

Until that day comes I'm a greenhouse and garden grower :farm: 


eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

me too *HIE*...im  going to perfect this shed..and by that time  the kids will have grown and moved..then I can start all over inside   if i didnt have my Garden going  and if i woulda thaught  i should have put some in the earth  to see how they do outside..I have some friends doing some for me..hope they do well.  ill keep ya posted...enjoy you day my friend


----------



## smokybear (Jun 14, 2009)

The ladies look great. Nice work my friend. Can't wait to hear some dry weight numbers. Keep up the great work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...look forward to next Falls Grow..lots on the menu..ill keep ya posted..untill then take care and be safe




I will be here when the 09 Fall starts to watch with amazement. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

okay  *duck  *thanks..but  this was the fall 09:giggle:    next will be fall  10..thanks for beeing here my friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 14, 2009)

some nice buds for a nice  finnish :48:


----------

